# The MYDX Beta tester thread.... Currently a Marijuana Analyzer



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

Today is a good day...I bought the MYDX when they were on indegogo looking for $$$ ...

MYDX is a personal handheld, analyzer, currently designed to test marijuana's thc cbd...soon be able to test for pesticides and molds... you will also be able to test vegetables air and water

This devise works in conjunction with the android and apple mydx app...you download the app this devise sends the info to the app.

I'm a current Beta tester for them along with a hand full of other people.....Here is the my dx tester beta model


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok so what is this, I"m intrigued?


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

A handheld analyzer..... that will tell the user the THC CBD pesticides in marijuanana and in the future test vegetables... your air .... your water too


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Fire it up...let's see some data!


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2015)

This is fcking awesome! I was hoping thats what it was, but honestly didn't even try to google it lol. If it is even close to accurate I want one! I don't live in a state where testing is available and I'd love to know what kind of numbers my keeper plants actually have.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

you have anything previously tested that you can compare. ill be amazed if its close and eat my words bout mydxscam lol


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm charging the unit.... I have some C-4 I grew im guuna test

The Beta unit I was told will be within 20% accuracy... the final version will be within 10%

I'm going to take 4 different strains I have grown for years .... down to be tested at a actual lab...then I will compare results


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking forward to see the results.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

if its within 10% ill def take one....


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

.....So I ran my chemdog #4 and here are the results


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

blank


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

This is what I wanted...Any strains moisture %.. thc %... cbd% ..Pesticide testing is all that's failing

Remember this is the beta unit..the testing and improving upon unit


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Make sure you do several samples of the same batch, _*if you can afford to*_. At least 5, if possible. 

I am curious for two reasons:
1) what is the consistency in the device and/or,
2) what is the consistency in the herb.

I am expecting a mix of errors to come from both. That is one way to determine what your real degree of error (i.e. standard deviation) will be, but it requires that initial sacrifice of precious herb. Furthermore, different parts of the plant _*should*_ test differently; are those values relatively constant?

How far are you willing to go for science?  I was wondering if this device would take off or not. It's good to see it make it to Beta, at least.


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

A bud from the top or a bud from the middle or a bud from the bottom of the same plant... will have the same thc %

I used a really small amount of mj to test.......this is what you fill to test


----------



## texasjack (Mar 3, 2015)

in


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 3, 2015)

i heard dif parts of the plant will test differently. whynot take a bud thats enough for the 5 samples n test it 5 times or on 5 dif mydx units, can i buy one of these right now?


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 3, 2015)

these are disposable sample cases they sent us 30....you don't want cross contamination

Use probably about a good bong hit worth of marijuana to sample broken apart to give off particles

The units wont be publicly available until may or june I believe


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 3, 2015)

colonuggs said:


> these are disposable sample cases they sent us 30....you don't want cross contamination


AAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...a "consumable" part. That's one way to make money in the long run. 
I believe if you thoroughly clean it with alcohol, you could use it a couple times, at least. But that's another experiment, in itself. Establishing the baseline error is more important, and as such requires following the recommended usage instructions. If they say the dock needs to be tossed each time, then it is better to do so, just to make sure the test is accurate.

How much do more of those sample vessels cost?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet first test, I agree I would love to see one bud broken into 5-10 samples and tested to determine the variance.


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

if you had to pay for the thc tests... you wouldn't test 5 times the same nug

$ 60-100 per test..... shoot I get QP for $400

I'm headed down in the next few days to get the C-4 tested by a lab to compare results


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2015)

I know you wouldn't test 5 times for the same nug if you were paying for the tests. Thats kinda the point. THC testing is notoriously inaccurate. The only way to determine the accuracy of the test is to test basically the exact same material multiple times. I'm looking forward to seeing how the lab test compares for sure. We were suggesting multiple tests of the same material though to try to get a feel for the level of variance between tests on the MYDX unit.


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

I can do 2-3 of the same to see...I have friends that want me to test their stuff too


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

yea if you take the same bud, test it twice, and get 2 different numbers further then 20% apart, then ill be hesitant.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2015)

this is so neat, I want one now.

https://www.cdxlife.com/cdxshop/


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

homie tony(toad) has one on FB. was happy with it testing this n that, then tested his air(dryrun maybe?) and homies air is 20% thc...LOL sorry tony, but thats funny! ill burn one down for u homie...


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> homie tony(toad) has one on FB. was happy with it testing this n that, then tested his air(dryrun maybe?) and homies air is 20% thc...LOL sorry tony, but thats funny! ill burn one down for u homie...


What air was he testing? A hotbox?


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

Goes to a default setting during clean out....make sure he using a brand new tray also

When you first turn it on... you have to do a clean out before running anything and in between running different strain samples... you also have to do a clean out.

Mine goes to a Blue dream default


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2015)

can u test a leafy material not cannabis, see if it hits thc?


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> can u test a leafy material not cannabis, see if it hits thc?


Soon you will be able to test all your vegetable matter...Now just the Cannabis

They are coming out with 3 different interchangeable sensors air water vege

I bought a package deal for all 4 when I purchased mydx from indigogo


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad yours is working. I am having issues that customer support cannot figure out lol.


----------



## althor (Mar 6, 2015)

I am with the others. I would really like to see one bud broken into 3-5 pieces and test all of them to see if you get the same numbers.
And if it is, like others have said, that it just downloads numbers from the database, then you will get the exact same numbers all 5 times.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2015)

they are refunding my friends money , he asked some in depth Qs, they responded with basically this isnt for him. lol


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 6, 2015)

althor said:


> I am with the others. I would really like to see one bud broken into 3-5 pieces and test all of them to see if you get the same numbers.
> And if it is, like others have said, that it just downloads numbers from the database, then you will get the exact same numbers all 5 times.


what data base... they didn't even have my strain in their data base...

I had to enter my data from my strain into their data base


----------



## althor (Mar 7, 2015)

colonuggs said:


> what data base... they didn't even have my strain in their data base...
> 
> I had to enter my data from my strain into their data base


May I ask why you seem so hesitant to compare 1 bud with multiple tests?
Seems you are really trying to avoid that for whatever reason.

If it were me, that would have been the very first thing I did, yet those who own one are really trying hard not to do it.

Seems to me someone has HAD to do it, and since they arent posting any results, they must not have liked it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 7, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> AAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...a "consumable" part. That's one way to make money in the long run.
> I believe if you thoroughly clean it with alcohol, you could use it a couple times, at least. But that's another experiment, in itself. Establishing the baseline error is more important, and as such requires following the recommended usage instructions. If they say the dock needs to be tossed each time, then it is better to do so, just to make sure the test is accurate.
> 
> How much do more of those sample vessels cost?


If it's anything like my blood sugar meter they're gonna be giving away the device and then charging you 3 bucks a test.


Er... this is Cannabis, 30 bucks a test.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2015)

test the same bud multiple times n tell us the results....


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 7, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If it's anything like my blood sugar meter they're gonna be giving away the device and then charging you 3 bucks a test.
> 
> Er... this is Cannabis, 30 bucks a test.



 I doubt it will be anything as snaky as that. The point is they were smart enough to attach a consumable into the design. Not that it is intentional or anything, but it is one of the ways to generate long-term income on any product. 
For example, what if one used a sample dock made of pyrex? It could definitely be reused over and over.
Perhaps in later versions, those little things will be hashed out. I'm assuming those little plastic docks cost about 10cts to make and ship, at most. They probably charge 50cts - $1 ...I don't see anything on their site about supplies.



greenghost420 said:


> test the same bud multiple times n tell us the results....


I'm erring on the side of caution, and the probabilities of him being a stoner; therefore, the possibility he'll post results in a timely fashion are limited by the facts:
A) he's not on payroll,
B) it's the weekend and,
C) 

He's probably down at the club pimping his Star Trek Tricorder, and getting laid.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, I'm supposed to test my bloodsugar like 3-5x a day. I don't test it ever because it's too expensive. 

Don't underestimate humans. I recently saw an expert in psychology suggest more than 4% of us are sociopaths (meaning we don't feel much emotion and what we do feel we ignore for our own interests).


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 8, 2015)

be cool if it could test edibles too


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 8, 2015)

althor said:


> May I ask why you seem so hesitant to compare 1 bud with multiple tests?
> Seems you are really trying to avoid that for whatever reason.
> 
> If it were me, that would have been the very first thing I did, yet those who own one are really trying hard not to do it.
> ...



why yes you may.......each sample tray cost $15 if I were to do 5 runs on every strain I have I could not test um all

Does it not make more sense to compare the results you get from this.... to results you get from a actual lab


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2015)

NO because that doesn't show the variance of this machine. You have to do multiple tests of the same material in order to tell what amount of variance there is between tests on that unit. If you tested 5 samples from the same bud, and it showed a huge variance between the samples then the machine is less valueable. If you test 5 samples and they are all close to each other then the machine is more valueable. Do you get it? 

Now if you test 5 samples of the same bud and they all have IDENTICAL results I personally just think that looks fishy as hell. 

You don't have to do 5 tests on every strain we just want to see one strain. Also having a lab test to compare the 5 tests to would definitely help show accuracy as well. No one is trying to give you a hard time, or cost you a bunch of money, but its the only way to really tell if this system is even close to reliable. Even running those 5 tests at $15 each your still at less then some lab tests. I would personally think knowing that your tests were actually accurate and not just BS would be worth that.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 8, 2015)

colonuggs said:


> why yes you may.......*each sample tray cost $15 *if I were to do 5 runs on every strain I have I could not test um all



 WHAT?!?!!?
Are they _*seriously*_ trying to charge that much for replacement trays?
That is incredibly uncouth on their part, if that's the case.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 8, 2015)

dont run 5 samples, just run 2 or 3. if each time its identical itsnot testing,.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 8, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> WHAT?!?!!?
> Are they _*seriously*_ trying to charge that much for replacement trays?
> That is incredibly uncouth on their part, if that's the case.





greenghost420 said:


> dont run 5 samples, just run 2 or 3. if each time its identical itsnot testing,.


I completely agree with both these comments. $15 for each little plastic cup is down right robbery. I bet you could 3d print new ones!!


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I completely agree with both these comments. $15 for each little plastic cup is down right robbery. I bet you could 3d print new ones!!


It also depends on what he means by $15/tray.
If the device cost $450 with 30 trays, then x+y=z  Cryptic Stoner Economists...

But if that is what they are charging for replacements, it proves my earlier point; the money is not made on the front-end product, but the back-end service. After a year of use, people will have spent more on trays than the device itself.
But hey...if it's that popular, I'll race you to the patent office to get our respective, reusable trays to market.


----------



## joeypotseed (Mar 9, 2015)

This seems like the best invention ever, however it will be out of my price range for years and years....


----------



## Tarfoot (Mar 25, 2015)

Having trouble getting the app to work on my phone, but it works on my buddy's ipad. Here, you can compare two samples of the same bud I tested the other day. There is relatively little variance, but variance for sure. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4-nBENZICr_YWprZzdOU2NEVUk&authuser=0


----------



## Tarfoot (Mar 26, 2015)

Results of testing for accuracy with the exact same sample of Girl Scout Cookies five times in a row. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...TUk&authuser=0

Average THC came out to 20.5. 

From my tests, I would expect AT MOST a +/- 2% deviation from the mean when testing any sample.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2015)

Great info there!!


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tarfoot said:


> Results of testing for accuracy with the exact same sample of Girl Scout Cookies five times in a row. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4...TUk&authuser=0
> 
> Average THC came out to 20.5.
> 
> From my tests, I would expect AT MOST a +/- 2% deviation from the mean when testing any sample.




Based on your run, it looks tight, with a StdDev of only ~0.9%
I'd say it's fairly accurate in that sense. So if it measures that well in respect to a proper lab sample, then I'd say she's good to go (except for that mysterious replacement tray cost).


----------



## OrganekBudz (Mar 27, 2015)

I have gotten no accuracy from mine at all. I have called them and they tell me it doesn't actually measure anything it measures sensor changes from smell and does math with the results from labs and comes up with an estimate. The tell me it doesn't actually measure cannibinoids. They described it more to me as a strain detector. I for one am a little mad. The results are just rediculous I have gotten pretty differing results with the same sample everytime.


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 27, 2015)

OrganekBudz said:


> I have gotten no accuracy from mine at all. I have called them and they tell me it doesn't actually measure anything it measures sensor changes from smell and does math with the results from labs and comes up with an estimate. The tell me it doesn't actually measure cannibinoids. They described it more to me as a strain detector. I for one am a little mad. The results are just rediculous I have gotten pretty differing results with the same sample everytime.



Well, I don't know what to say in response to your _*words*_.
Do you have anything to back your story up? I did notice those "sensor" charts and wondered what they were measuring exactly since they weren't labeled.


----------



## Tarfoot (Mar 28, 2015)

Haven't run out of sample trays yet, but I'm wondering how effectively I could clean them with alcohol or some other cleaner? I don't see myself keeping up on ordering the trays, especially if they are as expensive as people in this thread say. 



OrganekBudz said:


> I have gotten no accuracy from mine at all. I have called them and they tell me it doesn't actually measure anything it measures sensor changes from smell and does math with the results from labs and comes up with an estimate. The tell me it doesn't actually measure cannibinoids. They described it more to me as a strain detector. I for one am a little mad. The results are just rediculous I have gotten pretty differing results with the same sample everytime.


It's really going to be up to the beta testers to make or break this product, IMO. As I understand it, the analyzer has to interpret its sensor information into percents of chemicals present in a sample of cannabis, and it can only do this with accuracy if trained for accuracy. Imagine the "chemical nose" of the MyDx detects THC in 1000 strain samples, and a human teaches the machine what all the different kind of sensor readings from those tests represent. Then, when the MyDx tests a strain that it has not tested before, it will know with accuracy what the sensors are representing in terms of percents of chemicals present by comparison. It does not actually give you the results of other strains that have already been tested; it just uses the community database to constantly detect the chemicals present in your cannabis sample with more and more precision (given that the beta testers continue to train the community database by testing samples with known percents and correcting the MyDx results).


----------



## GODWORK (Apr 3, 2015)

Perfect timing...

I have been researching steep hills results VS. SC Labs Vs. cannlab 
Steep hill uses the Liquid/Gas Chrom. test equipment.
SC lab uses the Liquid Chrom. test also
Cann Lab uses thin layer Chrom. test

MyDx appears to be a handheld Chrom. tester...
The accuracy factor is subject to error on 2 of the 3 types of Chrom. test methods
Only one test method accounts for the errors presented in the otther 2.

The underline rat race that companies like steep & SC are in, is based on the strain data base.
The Data Base is were the POWER of control rest.
Which is why Leafly recently inked a business deal with Steep Hill.

If Leafly can use Steep hill data to compare its smoke reports...they become the authority of strain libraries.

The catch is in the data tolerance...Steep Hill has 34 strain records on file. 
Leafly is notorious for genetic misprints of strains & half of their records are based on hear say.

SC Labs admits to the false readings & issues a corrective formula conversion.

This is why my corporation is focused on research...then examination...& finally classification.

I can say for a FACT, if the testing companies are not extremely careful with the generation of data...it will decay the future of cannabis profits. Secondly, If testing companies are not working in the favor of Cannabis pioneers...BIG Business will take the incorrect data & run a MUCK with it. 

On the flip side, if a testing company works from WITHIN the cannabis community...the profits can be passed down to the end user. Ultimately leaving the control of cannabis futures to the millions of people that began its movement.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 7, 2015)

I was pretty sure this thing was bullshit before and am pretty sure it is still bullshit now.


----------



## Tarfoot (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll share my results later, but yesterday I went into my dispensary and tested five or so strains. They only knew the THC% of one strain, Dementia, which the grower had told them was tested at 25%. My MyDx tested it at 25.50% THC. Was a pretty good feeling.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 10, 2015)

I happened to be at the hash bar at the local collective when the owner (of collective) and a representative from mydx walked in. They proceeded to come over and take some dabs of Chernobyl hash that we pressed out and then the owner went back to the car to grab the MyDX and test it. They used it on a Purple something and the collective tested it at 20.04 but the MyDX tested it at 24 something. What I learned is that the company doesn't test hash because of the many variables of what people make their hash with. But they also don't seem like a for real test of the THC as well it is just the vapor floating over some micro chip things and then the numbers popped up. The rep also stated how the little one use things can be used multiple times just use alcohol to swab it out. He laughed and said that his team was harassing him about that because he wanted a permanent testing thingy.

Anyways I was shocked as hell to see a rep from that company walk in, he was very forthcoming with the capabilities and was honest that it isn't 100% there just yet. He said that it is for people who want to find the certain effects they are looking for and not just about potency. Pretty cool gadget but I don't trust it just yet.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 12, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The rep also stated how the little one use things can be used multiple times* just use alcohol to swab it out*. He laughed and said that his team was harassing him about that because* he wanted a permanent testing thingy.*



Ya don't say...  The capitalist mind of _*homo economicus *_is not that deep.


----------



## GODWORK (Apr 23, 2015)

I contacted steep hill...

they offer a computer based system that works in the same fashion as the MYDX.
They issue the system for 5000.00.
You pay a 2000.00 per month access fee.
& you can test & compare your sample against their data base

No terpene profiles...just thc & cbd


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 30, 2015)

Seems like everyone is harvesting at peak perfectly, I wonder what a week early or week late sample would read.


----------



## Fluff Up (May 1, 2015)

ultimately isn't any data gathered from the MyDx invalid until you can compare the same sample in a testing method that is known and proven to work? Basically this testing seems to be without a control group
also the part of the bud you pick, from where on the plant that bud grew, distance from light . . . etc. will impact the levels of what's being tested

Also it seems to be implied that the unit works by gases of the bud? That's possibly a simple mass gas spectometer (not exactly cheap) or it's measure volatile vapours which THC etc give off, the fresher it is the more there are in which case an older cured bud may give a lower reading than it deserves compared to something that's dry a couple of weeks



GODWORK said:


> Perfect timing...
> 
> I have been researching steep hills results VS. SC Labs Vs. cannlab
> Steep hill uses the Liquid/Gas Chrom. test equipment.
> ...


Fascinating read, have you any more source material on the testing methods?
Makes me wonder if there is something to be tested for in the plants stems or leaves that might imply an average level of THC across all the buds, or a high and low of THC across the plant, the grower knowing where the better high or low THC buds will be

It seems like a nice idea but I don't think there is a cheap way to make a testing kit like this, but more a gimicky toy which really makes it as useful as one of those Xray apps on your phone


----------



## colonuggs (May 21, 2015)

THEY ARE UPDATING THEIR APP AND WORKING THE BUGS OUT




> The MyDx solution has 3 separate functional components: the _Knowledge Base_, the _App_, and the _Analyzer_. Here are updates on each of these components:
> 
> *MyDx Knowledge Base:* The Knowledge Base, which contains information that enables us to compare your results to reference known data, has been restructured and enlarged to be more accurate and robust. Some of these improvements include the following:
> *THC Readings when no samples present – Resolved*
> ...


----------



## BVH (May 13, 2016)

Bringing up old dirt, but these things are a gag. I bought one to demo it. All cannabis is between 18-22%, even a spent, vaporized piece tested 18%. Hops test 19% THC, and hops are not cannabis. 

The manufacturer cannot explain why this machine cannot be used with a control group. It's just the way it is. Don't get duped by this product; they are currently pushing it to hydro shops so you are likely to see more of them in the coming months.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 13, 2016)

BVH said:


> Bringing up old dirt, but these things are a gag. I bought one to demo it. All cannabis is between 18-22%, even a spent, vaporized piece tested 18%. Hops test 19% THC, and hops are not cannabis.
> 
> The manufacturer cannot explain why this machine cannot be used with a control group. It's just the way it is. Don't get duped by this product; they are currently pushing it to hydro shops so you are likely to see more of them in the coming months.


Things are straight up bullshit lol... I can't believe it tested out some bunk ass purple trainwreck at 24% ... I am talking straight hay dude.


----------

